# Mystery fan leaf



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes this Leaf came off of a lowrider Autoflower basically in flower about oxa the fourth or fifth week in flour and this is what I pulled off it to show exactly what I was talking about and ask if anybody's ever seen a fan Leaf like this before


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like it is a Mutant 
Cannabis Chinensis  , another possibility


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2021)

Cannabis ruderalis


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

Over watering maybe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Over watering maybe


Somebody has been drinking way too much LOL


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

Think I will have one now....Crown and coffee...great start to every day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Think I will have one now....Crown and coffee...great start to every day.


Oh dang  I miss my Irish Coffees in the AM
and the PM too


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Think I will have one now....Crown and coffee...great start to every day.



I like my women just like I like my coffee


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

^^^^Has Swede been getting a lot of sun these days?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^^Has Swede been getting a lot of sun these days?




this is about as close as I’m gonna let you get ya perve










but I will let you see a close up of one of her daughters if you behave











so once again , I like my women just like my coffee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Cradle robber...............


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Beautiful Sir, you are indeed blessed with wealth and beauty


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> this is about as close as I’m gonna let you get ya perve
> 
> 
> View attachment 269482
> ...


Love the hat!  Love the view!  ( literally the nature- I’m married lol)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2021)

Ohh and it’s genetic-  wierd shit happens ,yo!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> this is about as close as I’m gonna let you get ya perve
> 
> 
> View attachment 269482
> ...


Love that hat. I got one too but its black. Very pretty girl.


----------

